# UKM NOVICE STRONGMAN 2017



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Ok so a few of us have been talking about this a lot lately. Here's a place we can all discuss, diet, gear, training etc. We can help each other out and have meets etc.

We can aim for a comp next year with us all to see who is UKM 2017 strongest man. Some of you have some gear others will have aswell im sure. We will all arrange an ideal venue in due course.

All welcome just introduce yourselfs.

@Endomorph84

@big shrek

@RoidsR-us

@RS86

.

to name a few


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi.......I'm matt and I look like Shrek


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi I'm owl man and I look like Gaz


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Owl man said:


> Hi I'm owl man and I look like Gaz


 I thought you were gonna say you looked like an Owl lol


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Will chat later guys, just about to train


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

none for me. Won't say never but think I have to gain natural first. I started training again with no direction but really enjoy the heavy stuff so thought I'd try strongman. I'm a recovering alcoholic so don't want more things to be hooked on lol. And I have high BP


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

current cycle I started on May Day......

Weeks 1-4 Dbol 30mg e/d

Weeks 1-10 Deca 400mg e/w

Weeks 1-12 TestE 500mg e/w

weeks 1-12 Armidex 0.5mg e/od.

Test is kicking in nicely, noticeable strength gains already and starting to get emotional/ welling up over daft things lol.

I eat at least 4000 calories a day over 6-7 meals.

Got Prestons Strongest man 16th July then I start rugby training, Ill be looking to drop a stone minimum during pre season. Last time I played rugby (feb 2015 before tearing my ACL) i was at 16.5 stone, now I'm nearly 19 and I don't want mobility to be an Issue.

Training will be different.... at the moment I weight train 5 days a week. Each workout has 1 major compound exercise, 2 warm up sets with 3 sets of 3 reps working sets at around 80-85% of my 1RM and 4 assistance exercises 2x10-12 reps.

Monday - Chest

Tuesday - Legs

Thursday - Back

Friday - Shoulders

Saturday or Sunday - Strongman events... usually Yoke, Farmers, Stones.

Whilst the rugby season is on I will rugby train on wednesdays, play saturdays and weight train 2 days a week, probably Mondays (maybe Tuesdays if I'm sore from saturday) & Thursdays with 2 major compound exercises each weight training day.

Mondays - Chest & Shoulders.

Thursdays - Squats & Deadlifts.

I will alternate between strength (week A) & exsplosive power (week B) fortnightly.

Week A will be based on strength. Each compound will have 2 warm up sets with 5 sets of 5 reps working sets at around 75% of my 1RM and 2 assistance exercises 2x10-12 reps each.

Week B will be based on explosive power. Each compound will have 2 warm up sets with 4 sets of 8 reps working sets at around 65% of my 1RM and 2 assistance exercises 2x10-12 reps each. I will add resistance bands to the main compound lifts and anywhere else practical.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Endomorph84 said:


> current cycle I started on May Day......
> 
> Weeks 1-4 Dbol 30mg e/d
> 
> ...


 What's your plan to drop the stone while keeping strength up calorie wise mate ?


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

My current cycle is... nothing. Nothing planned at this stage either, see what happens over next few months.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Eat under maintenance the days I don't do exercise and eat maintenance calories on the days I train.

A mild form of carb cycling, if you want to call it that @Owl man


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Supper is ready....


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

Endomorph84 said:


> Supper is ready....
> 
> View attachment 128800


 Get some 5ml barrels


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

So what's people's goals both short and long term and how you gonna get there?


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

RoidsR-us said:


> Get some 5ml barrels


 I will when these run out mate, Pain in the arse doing it twice (excuse the pun) lol


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

RS86 said:


> So what's people's goals both short and long term and how you gonna get there?


 Short term goals at the moment which are PB based.

Long term id like to qualify for UKs strongest man.

At the moment rugby comes first as I haven't got many seasons left at 1st team level.

Ill do what ever it takes to do what I can do, no doubt about it.

How about you mate?


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

RoidsR-us said:


> This is how I will get there lol[IMG alt=""]https://www.uk-muscle.c...7923609379d21ebd5c4ba172ee5a853f4bd6497[/IMG][IMG alt=""]https://www.uk-muscle.c...7923609379d21ebd5c4ba172ee5a853f4bd6497[/IMG]
> 
> View attachment 128801
> 
> ...


 Is that EQ I spy there?


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

Endomorph84 said:


> Short term goals at the moment which are PB based.
> 
> Long term id like to qualify for UKs strongest man.
> 
> ...


 Are you 32 years old?


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

RoidsR-us said:


> Are you 32 years old?


 Yes mate, how on earth did you know that? lol


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Endomorph84 said:


> Eat under maintenance the days I don't do exercise and eat maintenance calories on the days I train.
> 
> A mild form of carb cycling, if you want to call it that @Owl man


 I'm thinking of shifting some fat but don't want to loose the strength I've gained so far. My back is not getting any better tho so maybe a slight de load and do as you said diet wise. Maybe 4-6 weeks

Sound ok ??


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Very good, most people say I look 26.

I ran a course with Test & Eq, I was made up with the strength gains but disappointed with the size.


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

Endomorph84 said:


> Very good, most people say I look 26.
> 
> I ran a course with Test & Eq, I was made up with the strength gains but disappointed with the size.


 Decca should help with that lol


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Owl man said:


> I'm thinking of shifting some fat but don't want to loose the strength I've gained so far. My back is not getting any better tho so maybe a slight de load and do as you said diet wise. Maybe 4-6 weeks
> 
> Sound ok ??


 Yea man. Slow & steady though - that wins the race. Aim to loose 1.5lb a week and a stone will drop off in now time and your strength should stay the same.

I found training fasted helps with weightloss and my strength went up slowly but surely. Nothing like now though when training after a full day of eating, I'm adding a good 5 kilos a month to my lifts which I'm very happy with. That was pre juice too


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

RoidsR-us said:


> Decca should help with that lol


 I know, I'm like a kid at christmas - very excited lol.

How long till the Decca kicks in you reckon?


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Endomorph84 said:


> Yea man. Slow & steady though - that wins the race. Aim to loose 1.5lb a week and a stone will drop off in now time and your strength should stay the same.
> 
> I found training fasted helps with weightloss and my strength went up slowly but surely. Nothing like now though when training after a full day of eating, I'm adding a good 5 kilos a month to my lifts which I'm very happy with. That was pre juice too


 Should I aim to keep progressing on the 5x5 or deload and maintain. Possibly up the reps


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

RoidsR-us said:


> 4-5 noticeably I think, I've never used I just use tren lol


 Lol, Tren?! i dunno man. I here good things but I am dubious of it because theres so many sides. I suppose theres only one way to find out.....

Im usually very good with sides. Don't get acne, gyno or roid rage. Only a little water retention and the odd time I get worked up over nothing, like the time i got really upset whilst fishing, for no apparent reason at all. I was welling up last night just watching a programme where a brother & sister made contact after 60 years, they were separated at a very young age - heavy stuff man! lol.

Im on this course till August, then ill probably cruise for a while.

Planing ahead, my next cycle may be Test & Tren or Test, Decca & HGH if Decca & I get on :beer:


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Owl man said:


> Should I aim to keep progressing on the 5x5 or deload and maintain. Possibly up the reps


 Id keep 5x5 going and aim to keep progressing. Don't get disheartened if your not progressing in strength as much, remember your goal at the mo is weight loss


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

Endomorph84 said:


> Lol, Tren?! i dunno man. I here good things but I am dubious of it because theres so many sides. I suppose theres only one way to find out.....
> 
> Im usually very good with sides. Don't get acne, gyno or roid rage. Only a little water retention and the odd time I get worked up over nothing, like the time i got really upset whilst fishing, for no apparent reason at all. I was welling up last night just watching a programme where a brother & sister made contact after 60 years, they were separated at a very young age - heavy stuff man! lol.
> 
> ...


 Tren is lethal I front loaded 1.2g of it and 750mgbacweek but had 1.25g this week 6ml lol 5ml TM 1ml AP which is 250mg


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

hi all, might not be a novice anymore but iv been out for a good couple years through injury but now im starting from scratch and hope to get back to were i was but hopefully training a bit smarter this time round.

Iv competed 3 times taking 5th, 1st and 5th i wasnt using any gear, im not claiming natural i have used in the past but its been a long time now since i have.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Stephen9069 said:


> hi all, might not be a novice anymore but iv been out for a good couple years through injury but now im starting from scratch and hope to get back to were i was but hopefully training a bit smarter this time round.
> 
> Iv competed 3 times taking 5th, 1st and 5th i wasnt using any gear, im not claiming natural i have used in the past but its been a long time now since i have.


 What weights where you hitting last time around mate if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

RoidsR-us said:


> Tren is lethal I front loaded 1.2g of it and 750mgbacweek but had 1.25g this week 6ml lol 5ml TM 1ml AP which is 250mg


 So, not much then lol


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Stephen9069 said:


> hi all, might not be a novice anymore but iv been out for a good couple years through injury but now im starting from scratch and hope to get back to were i was but hopefully training a bit smarter this time round.
> 
> Iv competed 3 times taking 5th, 1st and 5th i wasnt using any gear, im not claiming natural i have used in the past but its been a long time now since i have.


 Great mate. Nice to see more of us


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Endomorph84 said:


> What weights where you hitting last time around mate if you don't mind me asking?


 My best lifts were

200kg Bench press - 190kg natural

Deadlift 300kg

Squat 240kg (Weakest lift)

Overhead on a bar 140kg

Squatting is my bogey lift as i have a banged up knee from a car accident


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Owl man said:


> Great mate. Nice to see more of us


 Cheers mate


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Stephen9069 said:


> My best lifts were
> 
> 200kg Bench press - 190kg natural
> 
> ...


 Very admirable mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Endomorph84 said:


> Very admirable mate :thumbup1:


 cheers mate very far away from them numbers at this moment in time but hopefully with some consistency and fingers crossed an injury free year of training i wont be to far away lol


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Stephen9069 said:


> cheers mate very far away from them numbers at this moment in time but hopefully with some consistency and fingers crossed an injury free year of training i wont be to far away lol


 You'll do it mate!


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Endomorph84 said:


> You'll do it mate!


 cheers mate, what about yourself whats your goals ?


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Stephen9069 said:


> cheers mate, what about yourself whats your goals ?


 Current 1 RMs are Chest 135kg, overhead 110kg, Squat 180kg, Deadlift 240kg.

By the end of the year id like Chest 150kg, overhead 125kg, Squat 220kg, Deadlift 280kg

Im not a million miles away from a 260 deadlift, I reckon I could pull 250kg tomorrow if I trained to max. Not far from a 200kg squat either.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Endomorph84 said:


> Current 1 RMs are Chest 135kg, overhead 110kg, Squat 180kg, Deadlift 240kg.
> 
> By the end of the year id like Chest 150kg, overhead 125kg, Squat 220kg, Deadlift 280kg
> 
> Im not a million miles away from a 260 deadlift, I reckon I could pull 250kg tomorrow if I trained to max. Not far from a 200kg squat either.


 Very strong lifts mate


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Stephen9069 said:


> Very strong lifts mate


 Cheers boss!


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Right don't be getting jelous now fellas lol

overhead 70kg

dead 160kg

squat 120kg

been at it neatly 8 weeks. Natural.

Want to keep going and compete next year. Always concentrated on making money in life but now I want to look my best and compete. Back problems holding me back at the moment.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Owl man said:


> Right don't be getting jelous now fellas lol
> 
> overhead 70kg
> 
> ...


 Telling you now mate, those lifts are better than my lifts when I started out about 7 year ago


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Endomorph84 said:


> How about you mate?


 Short term main one is hit 300 deadlift. Want to get up to 130 log too.

Longer term want to do Scottish u90kg and place top 5. Hopefully within couple of years push for top spot.

However I am also currently fighting the urge to up the size to 105 though, toying with the idea...


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Good lifts mate. I'd stay under for as long as poss if you can.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Owl man said:


> Right don't be getting jelous now fellas lol
> 
> overhead 70kg
> 
> ...


 You have to start somewere mate and there good lifts for only being at it 8 weeks.


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

Sitting at 103kg just now. Want to get consistently at 105 just so I'm not fluctuating in weight.

Squat - 205kg

Overhead- 100kg on an axle

Deadlift- 260kg

Events - absolutely piss poor

Really need to do some event training again so I can be confident enough to enter the 105 qualifier next year or at least a novice comp of some sort.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Just got up to see what must be a UKM record. 3 pages and no squabbling, slagging or falling out. I'm bigger than you ner ner ne ner ner lol


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

RoidsR-us said:


> This year is add on mass I'm 95-96kg I'm looking at 115+ by xmas. Improve squat to over 200kg deadlift 270 minimum hooefully 300. Do my strongman comp next June but may do another a bit sooner as its long time off next June. Long term goal is to be the biggest strongest version of myself I can be. Make my partner proud and my daughter and hopefully the 1 on the way if all goes well next cpl months and my sperm still potent lol


 Your sperm is potent, its 90% Tren now! Lol


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

mrwright said:


> Your sperm is potent, its 90% Tren now! Lol


 90% isn't 100%, im failing lol


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Found this to be a good read if you get the time fellas




__ https://www.facebook.com/startingstrongman/posts/910901569055513


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey guys, nice to see a good turn out in this thread.

Where I'm at at the minute.......

Bench - 100kg

Overhead -90kg

Squat - 210kg

Deadlift - not sure of 1 rep max not tested for a while but recently repped 206kg x 5

Been training 4 months on 5x5 but missed maybe 3 weeks due to work. Recently switched to a 5/3/1 program

Current weight is around 415lbs.

Height is little under 6ft 9

I'm struggling with my nutrition as I carry alot of belly/ass fat so I don't know what to do regarding eating to lose weight or eat to gain muscle size.

I love strongman and it's where I want to be but at 36 I feel it may be too late to lose the fat and gain good size.

My strength is going up, progress on deads/squats is better than my pressing.

Looking at joining a different gym at the minute nearer to home for event training.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

big shrek said:


> Hey guys, nice to see a good turn out in this thread.
> 
> Where I'm at at the minute.......
> 
> ...


 Your estimated 1RM deadlift is 237, so say 240 - NICE!

Eat very clean, high protein and maintenance calories and you will burn fat and build muscle.

Apart from Props, Hookers & the occasional number 8 in rugby union have you ever seen a fat rugby union player? Have you ever seen a fat rugby league player?

The answer is no. The majority are all lean strong muscly beasts because they eat high protein diets whilst consuming maintenance calorie's.

A prime example is Brian Mujati. One of the best props in English rugby, he's ripped to death and huge. He believes in eating IIFYM (if it fits your macros) and he eats what he wants within reason, works for him - check his diet videos on YouTube


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Endomorph84 said:


> *Your estimated 1RM deadlift is 237, so say 240 - NICE!*
> 
> Eat very clean, high protein and maintenance calories and you will burn fat and build muscle.
> 
> ...


 How do you work this out ?


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Owl man said:


> How do you work this out ?


 James Haskell, Michael Hooper & Brian Mujati all give information on their web pages or YouTube channels.

There's also a PDF from the Welsh Rugby Union knocking about you can get which gives examples of a diest plans and how much and of what their players eat when in camp.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

what routines are you guys following and do you have access to SM kit ?


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

MRSTRONG said:


> what routines are you guys following and do you have access to SM kit ?


 I have been buying some of the SM kit, have log stones and yolk in way. Git some tyres coming too. In doing heavy compound lift trebbles doubles singles only. Followed by 2 accessory exercises. 1 day a week play with the equipment on lighter weight to get better technique. Will obviously increase weights on equipment once technique is nailed


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

RoidsR-us said:


> I have been buying some of the SM kit, have log stones and yolk in way. Git some tyres coming too. In doing heavy compound lift trebbles doubles singles only. Followed by 2 accessory exercises. 1 day a week play with the equipment on lighter weight to get better technique. Will obviously increase weights on equipment once technique is nailed


 if you can then follow an eastern bloc training method and add in 1 or 2 events after each training session , stones after squats , farmers/yoke after deadlifts , log instead of any ohp you do , forget flat bench only do incline bench if anything .


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

MRSTRONG said:


> if you can then follow an eastern bloc training method and add in 1 or 2 events after each training session , stones after squats , farmers/yoke after deadlifts , log instead of any ohp you do , forget flat bench only do incline bench if anything .


 Do you have any links or manuals boss?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Endomorph84 said:


> Do you have any links or manuals, boss?


 theres some in the strength section on here somewhere


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

MRSTRONG said:


> if you can then follow an eastern bloc training method and add in 1 or 2 events after each training session , stones after squats , farmers/yoke after deadlifts , log instead of any ohp you do , forget flat bench only do incline bench if anything .


 I always do incline bench on chest day as main lift. Will ditch the bar and take me log the gym although it's axle press in my comp lol


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

I've always said eating 3500-5000kcal a day is easy and don't know why people struggle, well I take that back, with superdrol it's damn hard!


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Endomorph84 said:


> Your estimated 1RM deadlift is 237, so say 240 - NICE!
> 
> Eat very clean, high protein and maintenance calories and you will burn fat and build muscle.
> 
> ...


 Hi

Thanks for the advice bro. It's the only thing that's really bothering me now


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> what routines are you guys following and do you have access to SM kit ?


 How are you doing mate seen you been a bit more active recently. Are you training again or any plans to compete.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Stephen9069 said:


> How are you doing mate seen you been a bit more active recently. Are you training again or any plans to compete.


 all good ta buddy , had months off the gym but started back 5 weeks ago plan is to compete in around 12 months , got a few goals for the next 12 months but nothing set in stone as im just enjoying training again , picked up a shoulder injury so my 220kg bench is out the window for this year , hows things with you ?


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

big shrek said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the advice bro. It's the only thing that's really bothering me now


 No worries legend, the only thing you can do is look into it at least. Some people say you cant burn fat & build muscle at the same time, others say you can.

I believe if your body fat is high enough you can do both to great affect


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Owl man said:


> How do you work this out ?


 Bit of confusion mate. I mean this

*Your estimated 1RM deadlift is 237, so say 240 - NICE!*


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

RoidsR-us said:


> I have been buying some of the SM kit, have log stones and yolk in way. Git some tyres coming too. In doing heavy compound lift trebbles doubles singles only. Followed by 2 accessory exercises. 1 day a week play with the equipment on lighter weight to get better technique. Will obviously increase weights on equipment once technique is nailed


 I'm going to his house lol


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> all good ta buddy , had months off the gym but started back 5 weeks ago plan is to compete in around 12 months , got a few goals for the next 12 months but nothing set in stone as im just enjoying training again , picked up a shoulder injury so my 220kg bench is out the window for this year , hows things with you ?


 Im good mate im in the same boat really but iv just started back this week i converted my garage so i can train at home now. I wont be doing any event training just yet but i plan on buying my own strongman kit next year and try and get back to competing. Hope your shoulder aint nothing to serious.


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

Owl man said:


> I'm going to his house lol


 Bring the chicken and rice


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

RoidsR-us said:


> Bring the chicken and rice


 You want me to kill the chicken first ?


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

Owl man said:


> You want me to kill the chicken first ?


 Not a chance I like it fresh blood dripping into my rice


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Stephen9069 said:


> Im good mate im in the same boat really but iv just started back this week i converted my garage so i can train at home now. I wont be doing any event training just yet but i plan on buying my own strongman kit next year and try and get back to competing. Hope your shoulder aint nothing to serious.


 hopefully we both hit britains at same time and finally get to compete together


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> hopefully we both hit britains at same time and finally get to compete together


 Lol told you before mate it wont be a competition it will be a massacre :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

370kg at the hands at eastbournes , 400kg won the event , my hammies proved to be a weak point so i hit the GHR hard


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

MRSTRONG said:


> 370kg at the hands at eastbournes , 400kg won the event , my hammies proved to be a weak point so i hit the GHR hard


 Looked comftable


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Stephen9069 said:


> Lol told you before mate it wont be a competition it will be a massacre :lol:


 haha you might stand a chance tbf :lol:


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Owl man said:


> Bit of confusion mate. I mean this
> 
> *Your estimated 1RM deadlift is 237, so say 240 - NICE!*


 Haha, no worries. Its only a rough guide but works enough to give you a pretty good idea.

The actual equation is weight lifted x 0.033 x number of reps but the below is a calculator that'll do it for you.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/other7.htm


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

Endomorph84 said:


> Haha, no worries. Its only a rough guide but works enough to give you a pretty good idea.
> 
> The actual equation is weight lifted x 0.033 x number of reps but the below is a calculator that'll do it for you.
> 
> http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/other7.htm


 If this is right I have to have DL of 280kg to do 10 reps of 210 in my comp. I can't DL 280 but can probably do 10 of 210 lol


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

Endomorph84 said:


> Haha, no worries. Its only a rough guide but works enough to give you a pretty good idea.
> 
> The actual equation is weight lifted x 0.033 x number of reps but the below is a calculator that'll do it for you.
> 
> http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/other7.htm


 If this is right I have to have DL of 280kg to do 10 reps of 210 in my comp. I can't DL 280 but can probably do 10 of 210 lol


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> haha you might stand a chance tbf :lol:


 Lol i think i paid out about 80 quid last year and missed all the comps.

Is that your goal to get to UK


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

RoidsR-us said:


> If this is right I have to have DL of 280kg to do 10 reps of 210 in my comp. I can't DL 280 but can probably do 10 of 210 lol


 Lol, deffo works for me.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Endomorph84 said:


> No worries legend, the only thing you can do is look into it at least. Some people say you cant burn fat & build muscle at the same time, others say you can.
> 
> I believe if your body fat is high enough you can do both to great affect


 i get confused as to when to is best to eat, when is best to eat carbs etc? or am i looking into it too much?

my food intake is usually

lean gainer with water in morning @ 4am

7am coffee + banana

9am 40-50 gram weetabix protein crunch/3 weetabix with 300ml whole milk, 1/4 of large pot of fat free yoe valley yoghurt

11am coffee + flapjack

12-30pm lean mince meat balls (4) with passata and brown rice (250 gram) or diet coke chicken with 2 large chicken breasts + rice + apple/banana

3pm training day 1 whey shake + 4 scoops of pulse v4 pre-workout

3pm non training day usually a piece of fruit or sometimes a shake

5-6pm post workout- whey isolate shake made with whole milk/ 1/4 pot fat free yoghurt

8pm- pasta bake/jacket spuds with chicken etc

i use bulk powders lean gainer + whey 90 shake, it tastes great and mixes well

thoughts on the above please?


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

just had confirmation my british strongman log + duck walk will be delivered next wednesday................cant wait. will put some pics up when they arrive


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

so guys where are all of you located?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

RoidsR-us said:


> Hi I'm Dave and I look like dave


 Spat my fu**ing tea out. lol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

RoidsR-us said:


> If this is right I have to have DL of 280kg to do 10 reps of 210 in my comp. I can't DL 280 but can probably do 10 of 210 lol


 1rm calculations only really start to get accurate over the 80% mark...... other than that I would just use then as a base.


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

Endomorph84 said:


> Quackerz said:
> 
> 
> > 1rm calculations only really start to get accurate over the 80% mark...... other than that I would just use then as a base.
> ...


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Get side on footage.........


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Get side on footage.........


 So you can see my back bend like banana?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

RoidsR-us said:


> So you can see my back bend like banana?


 To see how your hips hinge........... and get a potential shot of your arse.


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> To see how your hips hinge........... and get a potential shot of your arse.


 £90 plus vat for 3 min video via what's app


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

RoidsR-us said:


> £90 plus vat for 3 min video via what's app


 That's an expensive wank but more than likely worth it.......


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> That's an expensive wank but more than likely worth it.......


 It's freshly veeted too


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

big shrek said:


> so guys where are all of you located?


 Knutsford, Cheshire.


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

big shrek said:


> so guys where are all of you located?


 Crewe Cheshire


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

hinckley/leicestershire


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

RoidsR-us said:


> Crewe Cheshire


 is that where abp motorsport is?


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

big shrek said:


> is that where abp motorsport is?


 Certainly is


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

RoidsR-us said:


> Certainly is


 i had my civic type r serviced there a few years ago and stopped in a b+b as they had to do it from stone cold in the morning.


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

big shrek said:


> i had my civic type r serviced there a few years ago and stopped in a b+b as they had to do it from stone cold in the morning.


 A guy who had his done there crashed into a 5 ton digger of mine and is trying sou me lol


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

RoidsR-us said:


> A guy who had his done there crashed into a 5 ton digger of mine and is trying sou me lol


 lol........bell-end


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

big shrek said:


> lol........bell-end


 He won't get a penny I will dig him a shallow grave of need be


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

RoidsR-us said:


> He won't get a penny I will dig him a shallow grave of need be


 i cant think of the b+b i stopped at, it was down the country lanes it was a massive place and had a farm on it i think, ran by an old couple


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

big shrek said:


> i cant think of the b+b i stopped at, it was down the country lanes it was a massive place and had a farm on it i think, ran by an old couple


 Hill bank bnb


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

RoidsR-us said:


> Hill bank bnb


 hhmm dont think so, i think it was this place

http://www.higherelmsfarm.co.uk/


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Stephen9069 said:


> Lol i think i paid out about 80 quid last year and missed all the comps.
> 
> Is that your goal to get to UK


 yes mate one of


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

big shrek said:


> hhmm dont think so, i think it was this place
> 
> http://www.higherelmsfarm.co.uk/


 That's about 7 miles away from abp near where I live


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

RoidsR-us said:


> That's about 7 miles away from abp near where I live


 yeah it was about a tenner in a taxi to get there.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

big shrek said:


> i get confused as to when to is best to eat, when is best to eat carbs etc? or am i looking into it too much?
> 
> my food intake is usually
> 
> ...


 I think you do have to time things right, and for what I like to do your nearly spot on. In my option I'd have the 11am (coffee & flapjack) just before you train at 3pm.

Also I'd have the 8pm meal at 5pm and the 5pm meal before bed.

I'd change from whey isolate to casein whey, still keep with the yoghurt and milk though for added calories. Or even try cottage cheese & milk blendid up, add a small scoop of whey if you wanna add me flavour - it tastes amazing.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Endomorph84 said:


> I think you do have to time things right, and for what I like to do your nearly spot on. In my option I'd have the 11am (coffee & flapjack) just before you train at 3pm.
> 
> Also I'd have the 8pm meal at 5pm and the 5pm meal before bed.
> 
> I'd change from whey isolate to casein whey, still keep with the yoghurt and milk though for added calories. Or even try cottage cheese & milk blendid up, add a small scoop of whey if you wanna add me flavour - it tastes amazing.


 i cant have the meal sooner as @ 5pm im either just finishing work then going to train or i will be just finished training and waiting for the mrs to come home @ 8pm.

coffee and flapjack pre-workout and shake at 11?

I FOOKING HATE COTTAGE CHEESE........................YOUR A fu**ing WRONG-UN LOL

yeah i will keep with the yoghurt and milk, the yoghurt has quite good protein content aswell


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

big shrek said:


> i cant have the meal sooner as @ 5pm im either just finishing work then going to train or i will be just finished training and waiting for the mrs to come home @ 8pm.
> 
> coffee and flapjack pre-workout and shake at 11?
> 
> ...


 Sorry mate, miss read that (i was using the sight on my phone) I didn't realise you had a shake & pre workout too have

No worries then, you're blob on.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i think a meet up to do some events would be a good shout


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

Endomorph84 said:


> I think you do have to time things right, and for what I like to do your nearly spot on. In my option I'd have the 11am (coffee & flapjack) just before you train at 3pm.
> 
> Also I'd have the 8pm meal at 5pm and the 5pm meal before bed.
> 
> I'd change from whey isolate to casein whey, still keep with the yoghurt and milk though for added calories. Or even try cottage cheese & milk blendid up, add a small scoop of whey if you wanna add me flavour - it tastes amazing.


 Pulse v4 is great stuff sends me loopy


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Out of likes, so... Like :thumbup1:


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

Feels weird coming from cut straight into bulk. Everything's changed, food, training, sleep. Feel drained lol


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

RoidsR-us said:


> Feels weird coming from cut straight into bulk. Everything's changed, food, training, sleep. Feel drained lol


 Try stopping 3-4 bottles wine a night and 20 cigs for 15-18 years. That feels weird lol. Was an epic bulk tho lol

i feel more emotional than @Endomorph84 and he's one big cry baby at the moment lol


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

RoidsR-us said:


> Pulse v4 is great stuff sends me loopy


 I think I need double dosage due to my size as I can't honestly I have noticed a difference. Will try a few tablespoons in some water for next session


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

I buzz off Bennie, 440kg looks easy :thumbup1:


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

Owl man said:


> Try stopping 3-4 bottles wine a night and 20 cigs for 15-18 years. That feels weird lol. Was an epic bulk tho lol


 I did the booze and smokes I got fat lol


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

MRSTRONG said:


> i think a meet up to do some events would be a good shout


 What's your location bro?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> yes mate one of


 Good goals mate ill be brave and join you on that goal, it might not be next year but hopefully in the next 5 ill be there.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Owl man said:


> Try stopping 3-4 bottles wine a night and 20 cigs for 15-18 years. That feels weird lol. Was an epic bulk tho lol
> 
> i feel more emotional than @Endomorph84 and he's one big cry baby at the moment lol


 haha, I've been ok today


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Endomorph84 said:


> haha, I've been ok today


 Don't watch bambi or owt ffs. Or face book any exes. Lol


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Owl man said:


> Don't watch bambi or owt ffs. Or face book any exes. Lol


 Lol, there goes tonights plans then!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

RoidsR-us said:


> Feels weird coming from cut straight into bulk. Everything's changed, food, training, sleep. Feel drained lol


 Cutting is for the weak.


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Cutting is for the weak.


 I pulled my pb DL cutting lol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

RoidsR-us said:


> I pulled my pb DL cutting lol


 imagine What you could have done not worrying about your abs and bulked like a MAN.


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> imagine What you could have done not worrying about your abs and bulked like a MAN.


 What are abs?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

RoidsR-us said:


> What are abs?


 *** ripples. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> *** ripples. Nothing more, nothing less.


 Squats Tomoz, I'm gonna put it out there and say a 200kg video squat past parallel by November.


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

Quote me with words


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

RoidsR-us said:


> Squats Tomoz, I'm gonna put it out there and say a 200kg video squat past parallel by November.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

RoidsR-us said:


> Squats Tomoz, I'm gonna put it out there and say a 200kg video squat past parallel by November.


 Boom, you & I both mate!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

RoidsR-us said:


> Squats Tomoz, I'm gonna put it out there and say a 200kg video squat past parallel by November.


 fu**ing insert options are not working....... f**k it. Get it done.


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

Again a blank expression


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

RoidsR-us said:


> Squats Tomoz, I'm gonna put it out there and say a 200kg video squat past parallel by November


 Sounds like a good goal mate, whats your current squat ?


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

Stephen9069 said:


> Sounds like a good goal mate, whats your current squat ?


 Maybe 150 if I'm lucky I've never tried it


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

Looking at buying new weight belt, 6 inch width? Any ideas?


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

Endomorph84 said:


> I buzz off Bennie, 440kg looks easy :thumbup1:


 That's how my 180 looks lol


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

RoidsR-us said:


> Looking at buying new weight belt, 6 inch width? Any ideas?


 https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/belts/strengthshop-weightlifting-double-prong-buckle-belt.html


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

RoidsR-us said:


> That's how my 180 looks lol


 Haha


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

Stephen9069 said:


> https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/belts/strengthshop-weightlifting-double-prong-buckle-belt.html


 Only 4 inch wide though. Is that enough?


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

More goodies should I or shouldn't i


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

RoidsR-us said:


> Only 4 inch wide though. Is that enough?


 i personally like a thicker wider belt especially during comps, if you have a big belt some comps allow you to belt clean.


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

Stephen9069 said:


> i personally like a thicker wider belt especially during comps, if you have a big belt some comps allow you to belt clean.


 Rest bar on belt?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

or axle lol

i have had 140kg resting on this and it didnt have any issues what so ever the only reason i got rid of it was because i got fatter lol.

The down side to it though is if you use it during deadlifting its better if you put the buckle to one side as it can dig in quite hard.

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/belts/strengthshop-13mm-double-prong-buckle-belt.html


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

Stephen9069 said:


> or axle lol
> 
> i have had 140kg resting on this and it didnt have any issues what so ever the only reason i got rid of it was because i got fatter lol.
> 
> ...


 Ok thanks will have to try a couple see what I prefer or just get a variety lol. I'm pissed that can't use straps on DL in comp but it's 210 on trap bar for 10 reps timed. Shouldn't be too much of issue


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

RoidsR-us said:


> Ok thanks will have to try a couple see what I prefer or just get a variety lol. I'm pissed that can't use straps on DL in comp but it's 210 on trap bar for 10 reps timed. Shouldn't be too much of issue


 yeah might be the best option i have 2 different types of belt depending on the lift or event.

If your allowed to touch and go it wont be in your hands long, just smash that pre workout in just before the event and you will be like a piston lol.


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

Stephen9069 said:


> yeah might be the best option i have 2 different types of belt depending on the lift or event.
> 
> If your allowed to touch and go it wont be in your hands long, just smash that pre workout in just before the event and you will be like a piston lol.


 Touch and go my speciality lol even do the negative so I'm constantly engaged


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Im so motivated right now!!!! B)


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

Squat like an anorexic malnourished 3 legged donkey. 130kg for 3 and I nearly passed out lol. Need more drugs and more food. On a plus note I got commended on my depth, what they didn't realise I only went that deep was because i couldn't stop it lol


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

RoidsR-us said:


> I only went that deep was because i couldn't stop it lol


 HAHAHAHA, you joker! :thumb


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

Endomorph84 said:


> HAHAHAHA, you joker! :thumb


 Strange how I hit a reasnable 340 leg press after that though full depth Aswel. Somethings not quite right here I know my legs are my weakest point but 130 for 3 is schoolboy stuff


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

RoidsR-us said:


> More goodies should I or shouldn't i
> 
> View attachment 128831
> 
> ...


 The belt is s**t. You need a proper lifting belt, a non tapered one. 13mm for you.

Buy the handles, that price is good.


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> The belt is s**t. You need a proper lifting belt, a non tapered one. 13mm for you.
> 
> Buy the handles, that price is good.


 Ok sir


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

I've just realised j prob won't be able walk 20m drop and walk back 20m with a 210kg yolk. I'm thinking of getting some of those wheelies to help me.


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

Hmmm interesting


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> what routines are you guys following and do you have access to SM kit ?


 Magnusson/Ortmayer routine for deadlifts. Nothing set in stone for anything else at the mo, just playing about in 75-90% ranges until comp end of next month. Probs looking at Shieko to get my bench numbers up and 531 on squats. Event practice once to twice a week.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

MRSTRONG said:


> 370kg at the hands at eastbournes , 400kg won the event , my hammies proved to be a weak point so i hit the GHR hard


 Is there plate weight on that Ewen?


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Stephen9069 said:


> or axle lol
> 
> i have had 140kg resting on this and it didnt have any issues what so ever the only reason i got rid of it was because i got fatter lol.
> 
> ...


 Got this exact belt. Would recommend. Did dig into my ribs a bit for deadlifting but now that it's broken in feels perfect.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Number 6 made me laugh!


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Well it's finally happened. Back is gone. Gunna rest up this weekend. Next week gunna deload on the big lifts and keep as I am on others which won't effect my back. Bit pissed off but knew it for a while. Gunna make the most of it and do a cut to shift this belly for next few weeks. Gunna be eating under for the time being. Stretches and a back roller on days off.

Happy lifting fellas


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Owl man said:


> Well it's finally happened. Back is gone. Gunna rest up this weekend. Next week gunna deload on the big lifts and keep as I am on others which won't effect my back. Bit pissed off but knew it for a while. Gunna make the most of it and do a cut to shift this belly for next few weeks. Gunna be eating under for the time being. Stretches and a back roller on days off.
> 
> Happy lifting fellas


 Take it easy, chief!


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Owl man said:


> Well it's finally happened. Back is gone. Gunna rest up this weekend. Next week gunna deload on the big lifts and keep as I am on others which won't effect my back. Bit pissed off but knew it for a while. Gunna make the most of it and do a cut to shift this belly for next few weeks. Gunna be eating under for the time being. Stretches and a back roller on days off.
> 
> Happy lifting fellas


 Sh!t. Hope it's nothing serious. Talk us through it...


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

Owl man said:


> Well it's finally happened. Back is gone. Gunna rest up this weekend. Next week gunna deload on the big lifts and keep as I am on others which won't effect my back. Bit pissed off but knew it for a while. Gunna make the most of it and do a cut to shift this belly for next few weeks. Gunna be eating under for the time being. Stretches and a back roller on days off.
> 
> Happy lifting fellas


 What doesn't kill you will only make you stronger. I'm doing DL Monday/Tuesday depending on sleep over weekend. Feeling my first 250kg, weigh 96.9kg today in shorts and tshirt 5'11. Will get video up succeed or fail. Won't be raw I can't use alternate grip it puts me off balance a lot.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

RoidsR-us said:


> Won't be raw I can't use alternate grip it puts me off balance a lot.


 I know this feel


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

RS86 said:


> I know this feel


 Is it because I have long arms?


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

RS86 said:


> Sh!t. Hope it's nothing serious. Talk us through it...


 Few weeks ago it started to hurt in lower back. Then today "pop" it went. Been struggling to go below parallel on squat all week so knew it was coming. Was real bad erlier but I can walk now. Full of ibuprofen. Wine later lol. Will be fine I'll just do what I said above. Could do with a cut anyway as got massive lately. Nearly 18 st so happy to get back in some clothes.


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

Owl man said:


> Few weeks ago it started to hurt in lower back. Then today "pop" it went. Been struggling to go below parallel on squat all week so knew it was coming. Was real bad erlier but I can walk now. Full of ibuprofen. Wine later lol. Will be fine I'll just do what I said above. Could do with a cut anyway as got massive lately. Nearly 18 st so happy to get back in some clothes.


 I'm heading up towards your weight hoping hit 18stone maybe bit more by Xmas


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

RoidsR-us said:


> I'm heading up towards your weight hoping hit 18stone maybe bit more by Xmas


 Good luck breathing or buying clothes lol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

RoidsR-us said:


> What doesn't kill you will only make you stronger. I'm doing DL Monday/Tuesday depending on sleep over weekend. Feeling my first 250kg, weigh 96.9kg today in shorts and tshirt 5'11. Will get video up succeed or fail. Won't be raw I can't use alternate grip it puts me off balance a lot.


 Could learn how to use a hookgrip? George Leeman does it so it has to be good.


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

Owl man said:


> Good luck breathing or buying clothes lol


 I sit around 16 stone a bit more normally I cut down to this weight lol. Even at 17 stone I don't look much bigger in my eyes although ppl say I do.


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Could learn how to use a hookgrip? George Leeman does it so it has to be good.


 I have snapped tendon in 2 fingers lol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

RoidsR-us said:


> I have snapped tendon in 2 fingers lol


 Not a good idea then..... lol


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Not a good idea then..... lol


 Bottom knuckle on 2 fingers won't stay closed under load.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

RoidsR-us said:


> Bottom knuckle on 2 fingers won't stay closed under load.


 That your index?


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> That your index?


 Both next to little finger each hand, glass severed tendons and I left them lol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

RoidsR-us said:


> Both next to little finger each hand, glass severed tendons and I left them lol


 Ouch. lol

Well that's going to be a hard one to work around.


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Ouch. lol
> 
> Well that's going to be a hard one to work around.


 It's ok I have very long fingers I don't need hold bar at end I can do trap bar deadlift without straps much easier than barbel. Not sure why


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

RoidsR-us said:


> It's ok I have very long fingers I don't need hold bar at end I can do trap bar deadlift without straps much easier than barbel. Not sure why


 Bar does not try to roll out from your fingers........


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Nice pressing session earlier...

Log Press with plenty of leg drive 6x6 - 70kg

Hangling Cleans 6x6 - 60kg

Viking Press (strict) 3x3

Seated DB Shoulder Prezz 3x12


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Owl man said:


> Good luck breathing or buying clothes lol


 i second this im sitting at 20stone and it sucks especially going up and down stairs.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> i second this im sitting at 20stone and it sucks especially going up and down stairs.


 Try being over 29 stone ...........stairs crumble underneath me


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

big shrek said:


> Try being over 29 stone ...........stairs crumble underneath me


 lol your also a giant though if you dropped down to 20stone you might look like a long distance runner


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> lol your also a giant though if you dropped down to 20stone you might look like a long distance runner


 Lol, according to doctors I should be around 15 stone.............pipe cleaner springs to mind


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

big shrek said:


> Lol, according to doctors I should be around 15 stone.............pipe cleaner springs to mind


 yeah i can never get my head round were they come up with these figures my one says i should be between 10-14 stone :confused1:


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> yeah i can never get my head round were they come up with these figures my one says i should be between 10-14 stone :confused1:


 It was funny when I went for my hernia surgery last year, I stepped on the scales to be weighed and it said error lol so she put me on these cheap B&Q scales that went up to 20 stone, I did warn her that her actions may not be the best but she insisted I wasn't over 20 stone.

I stepped on them and the needle shot around like a bullet and the plastic top popped off


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

big shrek said:


> Lol, according to doctors I should be around 15 stone.............pipe cleaner springs to mind


 Yeah 10 stone I should be


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

RoidsR-us said:


> Yeah 10 stone I should be


 Lol........bean-rake


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

big shrek said:


> Lol........bean-rake


 I got down to 12.10 ran uk toughest half marathon called hell runner, was like a real athlete lol


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

RoidsR-us said:


> Is it because I have long arms?


 I have short arms but struggle with mixed grip too. Mainly from years of pulling double overhand so my shoulders are not used to my hand being prone and lack of flexibilty in my arms when I try to straighten them. Popped distal tendon waiting to happen.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Owl man said:


> Few weeks ago it started to hurt in lower back. Then today "pop" it went. Been struggling to go below parallel on squat all week so knew it was coming. Was real bad erlier but I can walk now. Full of ibuprofen. Wine later lol. Will be fine I'll just do what I said above. Could do with a cut anyway as got massive lately. Nearly 18 st so happy to get back in some clothes.


 Damn. Take it easy on it bud, make sute you don't make it any worse by rushing back in.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

f**k guys. I am just over 14st, could not imagine being near 16st never mind 18st without feeling like dying!


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

RS86 said:


> f**k guys. I am just over 14st, could not imagine being near 16st never mind 18st without feeling like dying!


 ugggg you fatty lol


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

RS86 said:


> f**k guys. I am just over 14st, could not imagine being near 16st never mind 18st without feeling like dying!


 How tall are you?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

So are you f**kers having it out or what?


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

RoidsR-us said:


> How tall are you?


 5' 8


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

RS86 said:


> 5' 8


 Your quite well built then.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

RoidsR-us said:


> Your quite well built then.


 Here's a fairly recent pic


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

RoidsR-us said:


> This is how I will get there lol[IMG alt=""]https://www.uk-muscle.c...7923609379d21ebd5c4ba172ee5a853f4bd6497[/IMG][IMG alt=""]https://www.uk-muscle.c...7923609379d21ebd5c4ba172ee5a853f4bd6497[/IMG]
> 
> View attachment 128802


 Looks like my Saturday Creamfields stack ;-)


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

Where are you all from around here ?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

DubSelecta said:


> Where are you all from around here ?


 Colchester


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

DubSelecta said:


> Where are you all from around here ?


 Hinckley/Leicestershire


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

DubSelecta said:


> Where are you all from around here ?


 Knutsford, Cheshire


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

You all lucky enough to have access to strongman gyms ? Where I am it's lucky there's a place for it. I imagine it's hard to get into on your own.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

DubSelecta said:


> You all lucky enough to have access to strongman gyms ? Where I am it's lucky there's a place for it. I imagine it's hard to get into on your own.


 Where do you live? Buy a log for home training, an old builders trestle can be used for atlas stone over bar at home, grab a large tyre for flipping and if you have room or a long drive buy a yoke/farmers walk handles


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

RoidsR-us said:


> You can get small log £120 or big log £180, fathers handles from £60, yolk £240. Get a big fat Mrs and use her as a tyre for flipping


 Haha quality


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm in Fife, just outside Edinburgh. Scotlands previous strongest man has a place near me so I can go there. Work really gets in the way though, I know a guy that's trying to get into Highland games. He's having to buy a hammer etc himself. 100% would kill someone if I tried that stuff.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

DubSelecta said:


> Where are you all from around here ?


 The Wirral, opposite Liverpool


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Weighed myself this morning, 19stone 11. Was not expecting that.

Gonna have a KFC family bucket all to myself to celebrate!


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Wow... Brian Shaw 484kg deadlift for 2.

I think he's trying to tell Eddie something?


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Endomorph84 said:


> Wow... Brian Shaw 484kg deadlift for 2.
> 
> I think he's trying to tell Eddie something?


 i know brian has said a few silly remarks lately and his attitude is somewhat questionable BUT all things aside the guy (in my opinion) is pretty untouchable. whilst he is at his peak eddie hall simply cannot knock him off the top spot. im not trying to take anything away from eddie-he is an astounding strength athlete but he cannot compare to big brian.

i honestly think whilst big z, brian and thor continue to dominate the top 3 places eddie cannot get past them.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

ive been feeling a little unmotivated lately, mainly due to work taking up pretty much all my time so i was searching for a little motivation today...................and i found it.

the one and only geoff capes, pure old school brute caveman strength. the guy could bench 300kg and that was 30+ years ago................i met him last year and the guy is truly a 100% nice guy to talk to...............................NUFF SAID.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

DubSelecta said:


> I'm in Fife, just outside Edinburgh. Scotlands previous strongest man has a place near me so I can go there. Work really gets in the way though, I know a guy that's trying to get into Highland games. He's having to buy a hammer etc himself. 100% would kill someone if I tried that stuff.


 I'm from Perth mate. There's a few places close to you with some equipment


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

RoidsR-us said:


> Oats consumed, drugs being prepared, DL first 1/4 ton today? I effin hope so


 Deffo mate, youll do it!

I'm hopefully deadlifting & Log lifting for Max on the weekend.

Looking for 250-260 dead

110 log


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

I feel re-motivated although work is getting busier and busier I feel I may not be ready in 8 weeks for my 1st comp. I don't wanna go and look a complete spanner if that makes sense.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

RoidsR-us said:


> Oats consumed, drugs being prepared, DL first 1/4 ton today? I effin hope so


 You'll smash it. Just tell urself u can. I'm just heading gym. Gunna smash a big 60kg squat lol.

Nice and light for me now till I fix my back. It's the Cheshire show here for next few days so absolutely mental with traffic. Once it's done im going docs.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

big shrek said:


> I feel re-motivated although work is getting busier and busier I feel I may not be ready in 8 weeks for my 1st comp. I don't wanna go and look a complete spanner if that makes sense.


 Just get ur head into mate. At least your doing a comp. I'm no where near. Just have fun and you'll be fine


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

RoidsR-us said:


> 255kg 2 reps bleading nose stars in my eyes and nearly threw up. Good session!


 Awesome


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

big shrek said:


> I feel re-motivated although work is getting busier and busier I feel I may not be ready in 8 weeks for my 1st comp. I don't wanna go and look a complete spanner if that makes sense.


 Don't be silly mate, you'll smash it. You'll enjoy it, its good fun. Everyone's dead sound. You'll make loads of fellow strongman buddies.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

RoidsR-us said:


> You will be fine, I can't squat but I'm gonna give it ago, all about learning and getting stuck in, I'd rather finish dead last and say I've had a good day than not go and wonder how I'd of done. This is really 1 of them times when it's the taking part that counts, bit like sex, don't have to come first to be a winner lol


 Amen, preach! :beer:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

I think SM should clarify the difference between the equipped lifts and RAW lifts to the public as they do both, it takes away from other records. A lot of people look at Eddies deadlift as the world record, it's not, it's the world record with straps and deadlift briefs. Here is the RAW record from Magnusson for people who don't know.........


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

RoidsR-us said:


> 2ml more to go lol
> 
> View attachment 129064


 Use a 5ml syringe....... lol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

RoidsR-us said:


> They not turned up yet


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Cheshirestrongman84 said:


> Anti strap lol. What's your theory on Brian shaw 484 for 2? Bands aren't activated Til partial way up lift so he's egfectively lifting 440 off floor at first IMO. Why pretend it's 484, put 464 on a bar then it's 484 not elastic bands.


 Still impressive IMO even though its not a full on 484 for 2


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Cheshirestrongman84 said:


> Anti strap lol. What's your theory on Brian shaw 484 for 2? Bands aren't activated Til partial way up lift so he's egfectively lifting 440 off floor at first IMO. Why pretend it's 484, put 464 on a bar then it's 484 not elastic bands.


 Impressive, still not a raw lift. Not hating, just clarifying.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

thanks for the kind words guys 

my strongman brothers from different mothers xxxx


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Morning fellas. As you may know I'm off with a bad back at the moment. I'm going for a massage next week to see if it will loosen up. I used to be a boxer and thought bout going back just 1 day a week In between my 3 day 5x5 routine. I know it should be rest but surely would be OK. Any views ??


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Owl man said:


> Morning fellas. As you may know I'm off with a bad back at the moment. I'm going for a massage next week to see if it will loosen up. I used to be a boxer and thought bout going back just 1 day a week In between my 3 day 5x5 routine. I know it should be rest but surely would be OK. Any views ??


 Deffo!


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

well guys.....................the race is on for the magical 300kg

2 new P.B's for me tonight


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

not too bad for 4 months training if i do say so myself


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

big shrek said:


> not too bad for 4 months training if i do say so myself


 as said in your journal mate, cracking deadlift :thumbup1:


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> as said in your journal mate, cracking deadlift :thumbup1:


 im still chuffed about it 

its always nice to hit a new p.b.................it shows the training is working.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

big shrek said:


> im still chuffed about it
> 
> its always nice to hit a new p.b.................it shows the training is working.


 ...........and that your putting the graft in mate.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> ...........and that your putting the graft in mate.


 yeah kind of, past few weeks has been hit and miss due to work going mental.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

big shrek said:


> yeah kind of, past few weeks has been hit and miss due to work going mental.


 its been enough to make improvements though thats the main thing, a little bit of something is better than not doing anything.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

big shrek said:


> not too bad for 4 months training if i do say so myself


 Awesome mate. You finding the extra calories are working ?


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Owl man said:


> Awesome mate. You finding the extra calories are working ?


 I think it's certainly helping yeah. I am having that Icelandic yoghurt called skyr at the minute, 150g gives over 14g of protein so I have that in every shake now along with a full banana/spoon of honey and pint of whole milk...........yum yum


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

RS86 said:


> Is there plate weight on that Ewen?


 yes mate boot was fully loaded


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

just out of curiosity guys what supplements etc are you taking?

all i take is a lean gainer in the mornings and then a whey isolate shake in the day with creatine/L-glutamine. oh and pulse v4 pre-workout


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

big shrek said:


> just out of curiosity guys what supplements etc are you taking?
> 
> all i take is a lean gainer in the mornings and then a whey isolate shake in the day with creatine/L-glutamine. oh and pulse v4 pre-workout


 i take msm, glucosamine and chondroitin for my joints thats it


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

big shrek said:


> just out of curiosity guys what supplements etc are you taking?
> 
> all i take is a lean gainer in the mornings and then a whey isolate shake in the day with creatine/L-glutamine. oh and pulse v4 pre-workout


 None at the mo mate.

When i do its unflavoured BCAAs, Creatine & Glutamine through the day.

700ml shaker with water & squash. I just add 1 small scoop of each.

I drink 1 shaker in-between morning & lunch, 1 shaker between lunch & home time, 1 during a workout. Sometimes 1 when I get home


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Today was fun. It's been over a year since I played any sports other than lifting weights since tearing my ACL last March.

Proper freak accident whilst playing Football before. There wasn't anybody near me, I stretched out to intercept a pass and my knee dislocated again. It popped out and went back in a few seconds later.

FML, gutted. Looks like no rugby next season either - probably ever again!


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

big shrek said:


> well guys.....................the race is on for the magical 300kg
> 
> 2 new P.B's for me tonight


 Boss mate, you could of gone for reps there deffo!


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Endomorph84 said:


> Today was fun. It's been over a year since I played any sports other than lifting weights since tearing my ACL last March.
> 
> Proper freak accident whilst playing Football before. There wasn't anybody near me, I stretched out to intercept a pass and my knee dislocated again. It popped out and went back in a few seconds later.
> 
> FML, gutted. Looks like no rugby next season either - probably ever again!


 Following on from this boys Im not sure what I should do in regards to carrying on training & juicing or not. I was thinking maybe take a week off and asses the situation then. Possibly return to lifting weights training Hypertrophy only (10-12 rep range) and not training legs for a short while other than rehab work?

My mate has suggested "If your gunna carry on benching and pressing then stay on. Become a OHPing monster and get big doing body builder stuff and slowly bring in deads and squats when you feel the knees up to it"


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Endomorph84 said:


> Following on from this boys Im not sure what I should do in regards to carrying on training & juicing or not. I was thinking maybe take a week off and asses the situation then. Possibly return to lifting weights training Hypertrophy only (10-12 rep range) and not training legs for a short while other than rehab work?
> 
> My mate has suggested "If your gunna carry on benching and pressing then stay on. Become a OHPing monster and get big doing body builder stuff and slowly bring in deads and squats when you feel the knees up to it"


 What are your weakest lifts mate ?

If i was you id stay on and hammer your pressing you can hit all upper body parts either seated or with some form of support and then hit your legs with light stuff and high reps while your recovering so when you do come back to it you wont have lost to much if anything on your squatting and deadlifting.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Great mate, thanks



Stephen9069 said:


> What are your weakest lifts mate ?
> 
> If i was you id stay on and hammer your pressing *you can hit all upper body parts either seated or with some form of support* and then hit your legs with light stuff and high reps while your recovering so when you do come back to it you wont have lost to much if anything on your squatting and deadlifting.


 Cheers, boss. Just what I was thinking!

My weakest lift is my bench, then probably my squat, then shoulders, the deads.

I will buy a knee brace for support for the time being - I may treat myself to some SBD knee sleeves.... to cheer me up lol


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Endomorph84 said:


> Great mate, thanks
> 
> Cheers, boss. Just what I was thinking!
> 
> ...


 I wouldnt stop strength training though i would definitely keep that going give the Z-Press a blast thats horrible lol

Never tried SBD's iv been interested in a pair of Rehbands but the price is a bit excessive lol


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Stephen9069 said:


> I wouldnt stop strength training though i would definitely keep that going give the Z-Press a blast thats horrible lol
> 
> Never tried SBD's iv been interested in a pair of Rehbands but the price is a bit excessive lol


 Lol, you horrible man. Why would you suggest that exercise, you know I'm gonna have to try it now. That is, 110% allll shoulders.

Reading reviews the SBD are better, longer & look a lot nicer too. Which, when you're an ugly bastard like me - that matters.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Endomorph84 said:


> Lol, you horrible man. Why would you suggest that exercise, you know I'm gonna have to try it now. That is, 110% allll shoulders.
> 
> Reading reviews the SBD are better, longer & look a lot nicer too. Which, when you're an ugly bastard like me - that matters.


 lol im sure i read somewere that he done this when he snapped both his patellas obviously not straight away lol. It really hits the core hard and its very humbling lol you can also do the Z press but doing it one arm dumbell style.

Might have to treat my self to a pair lol and beaty is in the eyes of the beer holder lol :beer:


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Taking a few days off fellas. A very good friend of mine and worked for me died this morning. 42years old. Heart attack. Life is short fellas enjoy it. I'll be in the bottom of a bottle for the next few days but back soon. Keep up the good the good work all .

"One life,life it "


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

big shrek said:


> just out of curiosity guys what supplements etc are you taking?
> 
> all i take is a lean gainer in the mornings and then a whey isolate shake in the day with creatine/L-glutamine. oh and pulse v4 pre-workout


 Whey during/after training and with breakfast. Multivit. Fish oil caps when I remember. That's it. Not a fan of preworkouts, not using creatine at the moment.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Owl man said:


> Taking a few days off fellas. A very good friend of mine and worked for me died this morning. 42years old. Heart attack. Life is short fellas enjoy it. I'll be in the bottom of a bottle for the next few days but back soon. Keep up the good the good work all .
> 
> "One life,life it "


 Sorry to hear this bud. Brings things in to perspective when stuff like this happens. Take it easy


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

RS86 said:


> Sorry to hear this bud. Brings things in to perspective when stuff like this happens. Take it easy


 2nd this. Take it easy mate.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

RS86 said:


> Sorry to hear this bud. Brings things in to perspective when stuff like this happens. Take it easy


 X 3 mate


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

hey guys

just a little heads up about an ebay seller called superiorstrongman

i ordered a set of chain shackles from him, after like 12 days i was worried that they either were not sent or had been lost (or stolen as my postie keeps leaving stuff on my front lawn)

i requested another set from him which he sent (i can imagine from his view he probably thought i was trying it on), after 4 days BOTH the original set turned up and the replacement set (both sets left behind my wheelie bin) now i could have said nothing and sold the spare set on but im an honest bloke so i dropped him a message and sent a set back to him, for my honesty he sent me a free bottle of his liquid chalk, i used it tonight and its bloody good stuff, it lasted most of my workout tonight unlike dry chalk.

i promised i would put a good word out for him so there it is, true honest e-bayer

heres a link to his stuff, its only bits and bobs but a gentleman to deal with, if you order from him tell him bigshrek666 sent ya 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/superiorstrongman/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Impressive, still not a raw lift. Not hating, just clarifying.


 Curious what your opinion is of conventional v sumo deadlifts in PL? Obvs in strongman Sumo isn't allowed as this isn't seen as a real deadlift but there are guys moving some crazy weights with sumo pulls in PL.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

RS86 said:


> Curious what your opinion is of conventional v sumo deadlifts in PL? Obvs in strongman Sumo isn't allowed as this isn't seen as a real deadlift but there are guys moving some crazy weights with sumo pulls in PL.


 If it were up to me there would be no Sumo pulling, I consider it a crime, just my opinion though, deadlifts are my favourite thing on the face of the planet. Saying that though it is within the confines of the rules, and there is not too much of a deviance in the way it gives people an advantage when you look at the majority of lifters, same argument with a high bar/low bar squat I guess.

So you know I am not a competitor (yet). Just a fairly big fan of the sport.

TBH after my surgery I have been considering a novice SM competition a shot, I would ace yoke and carries when I get my numbers back up and as I would have to wait until the start of 2018 to compete in the BPU qualifiers it gives me something to do in the meantime. My overhead is s**t though. lol


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> If it were up to me there would be no Sumo pulling, I consider it a crime, just my opinion though, deadlifts are my favourite thing on the face of the planet. Saying that though it is within the confines of the rules, and there is not too much of a deviance in the way it gives people an advantage when you look at the majority of lifters, same argument with a high bar/low bar squat I guess.
> 
> So you know I am not a competitor (yet). Just a fairly big fan of the sport.
> 
> TBH after my surgery I have been considering a novice SM competition a shot, I would ace yoke and carries when I get my numbers back up and as I would have to wait until the start of 2018 to compete in the BPU qualifiers it gives me something to do in the meantime. My overhead is s**t though. lol


 I couldnt agree with you more on sumo deadlifting lol

You should give the strongman a crack its a good laugh, whats your overhead like now ?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Stephen9069 said:


> I couldnt agree with you more on sumo deadlifting lol
> 
> You should give the strongman a crack its a good laugh, whats your overhead like now ?


 I just respect conventional pulls more, I guess it's because I lift more conventional though. :lol:

TBH I have not OH pressed for months, never really max out either but my best was 85 for 4, best bench is 127 for a paused single. I stopped OH pressing due to my front delts getting overdeveloped and causing imbalances due to poor bench technique. I was mostly using standing dumbbells.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> I just respect conventional pulls more, I guess it's because I lift more conventional though. :lol:
> 
> TBH I have not OH pressed for months, never really max out either but my best was 85 for 4, best bench is 127 for a paused single. I stopped OH pressing due to my front delts getting overdeveloped and causing imbalances due to poor bench technique. I was mostly using standing dumbbells.


 thats a strong overhead mate.

iv never tried sumo i think if i did id probably go off line and squash my toes lol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Stephen9069 said:


> thats a strong overhead mate.
> 
> iv never tried sumo i think if i did id probably go off line and squash my toes lol


 I strained my hip, imagine a really wide squat stance, it's similar feeling to that in your hips.

Cheers mate. :thumbup1: Did not think it was that good TBH, I would have to work back up to it though, I will probably work off some sort of hybrid strength routine when I get back into it. Going to take ages to heal up before I can go heavy again though. (abdominal hernia)


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> I strained my hip, imagine a really wide squat stance, it's similar feeling to that in your hips.
> 
> Cheers mate. :thumbup1: Did not think it was that good TBH, I would have to work back up to it though, I will probably work off some sort of hybrid strength routine when I get back into it. Going to take ages to heal up before I can go heavy again though. (abdominal hernia)


 That sounds horrible and so does the hernia hopefully you heal up quick mate.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Stephen9069 said:


> That sounds horrible and so does the hernia hopefully you heal up quick mate.


 Cheers mate, I'm going to tell the doc that it's making me depressed and giving me panic attacks thinking my stomachs going to fall out, should get me prioritised for surgery. lol

It's not fun mate, I keep pushing visceral fat back through the tear, it's about and inch and a half, weird as f**k. Should be fine though, just have to take it easy and progress slow for the first few months afterwards, I'm just doing fluff work at the moment to keep me busy.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Cheers mate, I'm going to tell the doc that it's making me depressed and giving me panic attacks thinking my stomachs going to fall out, should get me prioritised for surgery. lol
> 
> It's not fun mate,* I keep pushing visceral fat back through the tear*, it's about and inch and a half, weird as f**k. Should be fine though, just have to take it easy and progress slow for the first few months afterwards, I'm just doing fluff work at the moment to keep me busy.


 That just made the hair on the back of my neck stand up thats absolutely awful lol.

At least your doing something mate means that its not such a long way back when your all healed up.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Stephen9069 said:


> That just made the hair on the back of my neck stand up thats absolutely awful lol.
> 
> At least your doing something mate means that its not such a long way back when your all healed up.


 Cheers mate. Should be fine. :thumbup1:

It gives me an excuse not to work so I can't complain too much.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

my new toys


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

big shrek said:


> my new toys


 How much did that set you back? Looks good. :thumbup1:


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

It was 50 quid for the duckwalk and 245 quid for the log..........next up is a loadable monster dumbbell 

Any news on the hernia bro?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

big shrek said:


> It was 50 quid for the duckwalk and 245 quid for the log..........next up is a loadable monster dumbbell
> 
> Any news on the hernia bro?


 Waiting to see a surgeon, going to make sure I mesh regardless, I'll kick up a big enough fuss that they will do it. No one wants someone yelling outside their superiors office about how they are not recieving the correct treatment......... lol

How long did you have to wait? I'm going docs today and claiming depression (already got diaz and propanolol prescribed so that should help) and I'll tell them it's making me drink more and I am having panic attacks over it. That combined with needing the surgery to work should put me on priority I hope.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Quackerz said:


> Waiting to see a surgeon, going to make sure I mesh regardless, I'll kick up a big enough fuss that they will do it. No one wants someone yelling outside their superiors office about how they are not recieving the correct treatment......... lol
> 
> How long did you have to wait? I'm going docs today and claiming depression (already got diaz and propanolol prescribed so that should help) and I'll tell them it's making me drink more and I am having panic attacks over it. That combined with needing the surgery to work should put me on priority I hope.


 dates are a bit sketchy but roughly was like this

found out i had a hernia around june last year after visit to my docs, i was then referred to a specialist to diagnose my hernia and talk about options (6 weeks after my docs appointment)

the specialist was a bit of a knob as he really was trying to put me off having surgery (probably a bonus scheme where he benefits by saving the nhs money lol) anyway i was very straight to the point that i wanted surgery, he then told me due to my size that they might not do it which i thought was bollocks. i did have to wait for a space on a fat bastard ward which made the wait longer though

i had the operation on november 20th so around 6 months after 1st finding out i had a hernia.

the surgery went fine, i told the surgeon that i did it weight training and that i would be returning to weight training, she said she would do everything she could.

once i came around from the anaesthetic she came to see me and said that she found another small hernia just above the other one, she also said that she really struggled with my stomach muscles as they were like a rhino hide lol. i was still a little drowsy so unsure what else she said but she said summat like she put extra staples/stitches/mesh in and im sure she said she attached it to bone but i cant remember really.

all i know is that it was fu**ing sore for ages.

i know there are the hero types out there who say they returned to training within a week etc etc but i strongly suggest you take some time off work/training to give it the best chance-this was the advice given to me from the surgeon. i took 2 weeks unpaid off work followed by 3 weeks (xmas holidays) off work so 5 weeks in total and i literally did hardly anything, i didnt even lift the kettle up for a week.i really wanted to give the repair the best chance. they had to cut my belly button out to get to the 1st hernia so now my belly button looks mangled and above it i have a sad-smile scar approx 2.5 inches long. they glue the wound shut so DO NOT PEEL OFF THE GLUE, wait for it to fall off. keep the area clean and all should be well buddy.

avoid deep coughs and heavy sneezes...........................THEY fu**ing HURT

when i returned to weight training in mid-feb i started off light with everything to see how it felt and so far all has been well.

i can only feel it now when doing a sit-up from a bench position (bear in mind my 400lb+ body weight) so you may be fine doing sit ups

i also feel it when doing rack pull deadlift so i dont do them really and atlas stones as they press against it and it feels uncomfortable.

i have lost all feeling in my belly button, i could shove a needle through it with no pain. also its quite hard/stiff behind it, i was poking it for ages but the constant nagging from mrs shrek has stopped me doing that lol

once again mate if you are serious about weight lifting which i think you are.......................give it time to heal, its hard to do but worth it. you would be pretty miffed if you had the surgery then went a little silly with training only to re-hernia yourself and perhaps make it even worse.

anything else i can help with mate just get in touch and keep us up-dated.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

big shrek said:


> dates are a bit sketchy but roughly was like this
> 
> found out i had a hernia around june last year after visit to my docs, i was then referred to a specialist to diagnose my hernia and talk about options (6 weeks after my docs appointment)
> 
> ...


 f**k me, cheers for writing all that up mate, it's extremely appreciated. I will take your advice and take the time off, probably the best course of action. I have my consultation on the 30th of august, so we shall see how quickly I can get that sorted from there. Best date I could get as I self referred myself to the hospital with the lowest waiting period.

When I do get back into training it will be light at first, sets of 20 and the like for easy reps and core work. Really do not want it to tear again, it's almost two inches as it is. lol

Exact same place as you also, not looking forward to the scar. Going to just take it as it comes and see what happens.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

big shrek said:


> dates are a bit sketchy but roughly was like this
> 
> found out i had a hernia around june last year after visit to my docs, i was then referred to a specialist to diagnose my hernia and talk about options (6 weeks after my docs appointment)
> 
> ...


 f**k me, cheers for writing all that up mate, it's extremely appreciated. I will take your advice and take the time off, probably the best course of action. I have my consultation on the 30th of august, so we shall see how quickly I can get that sorted from there. Best date I could get as I self referred myself to the hospital with the lowest waiting period.

When I do get back into training it will be light at first, sets of 20 and the like for easy reps and core work. Really do not want it to tear again, it's almost two inches as it is. lol

Exact same place as you also, not looking forward to the scar. Going to just take it as it comes and see what happens.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

2 inches...........thats pretty big dude, i think mine were around 1 inch 1st one and 1/2 inch 2nd one

no need for thanks bro, thats what we are here for-to help each other out


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

big shrek said:


> 2 inches...........thats pretty big dude, i think mine were around 1 inch 1st one and 1/2 inch 2nd one
> 
> no need for thanks bro, thats what we are here for-to help each other out


 Again mate its appreciated, good to know what i'm in for TBH. If you did not write that up I would have been training a few weeks after the op more than likely.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

how did you do it bro? which exercise were you doing?


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Quackerz said:


> Again mate its appreciated, good to know what i'm in for TBH. If you did not write that up I would have been training a few weeks after the op more than likely.


 yeah dont be doing that mate lol

like i said its hard to resist temptation but its the best way. enjoy the rest lol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

big shrek said:


> how did you do it bro? which exercise were you doing?


 Everything, then going to work and doing heavy lifting also, it's an overuse injury more than anything. It happened to be benching that finally popped it though, I just thought I was over using my abs.........


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Right then you bunch of mo-fo's......let me put this out there to see if there is any interest.

I think it's about time us novice Strongmen had a get together so why not enter a comp together?

This is the 1 I have in mind

http://heyevent.uk/event/imxss46s2gyaya/worthings-strongest-man-and-woman-2016

I think it would be a great chance to meet each other and have a laugh. Could do a piss up and curry at night as well and grab a cheap B&B, what ya'll think?


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Event looks good. All weights look decent (think I'd struggle with stones but everything else looks good).

It's a no from me though, after 31st July I am done competing this year.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

RS86 said:


> Event looks good. All weights look decent (think I'd struggle with stones but everything else looks good).
> 
> It's a no from me though, after 31st July I am done competing this year.


 OK bro no worries, I might just go down on my own and do it if nobody fancies it, be good to get more experience


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

big shrek said:


> OK bro no worries, I might just go down on my own and do it if nobody fancies it, be good to get more experience


 I've got 3rd kid on the way so going to have to cut training down a bit from next month anyways . Just checked where that comp is, holy s**t 520 miles either way for me haha.

Next 6 months plans for me are 1) rest up a bit until everything settles with wee one arriving

2) add a bit more muscle mass and lean out a bit, aim is to carry more muscle at same bodyweight

3) batter on with strength starting from a more muscular base and aim for SSM u90 qualifiers.

Depending on how things pan out might be the following year I do the qualifiers though, want to get a good run of training up to it.

Also considering official strongman for next year - gives me a couple of goals to shoot for


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

RS86 said:


> I've got 3rd kid on the way so going to have to cut training down a bit from next month anyways . Just checked where that comp is, holy s**t 520 miles either way for me haha.
> 
> Next 6 months plans for me are 1) rest up a bit until everything settles with wee one arriving
> 
> ...


 Sounds like a good plan mate.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Stephen9069 said:


> Sounds like a good plan mate.


 Need to get this 300 deadlift first though . Hoping it will happen next month


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

RS86 said:


> Need to get this 300 deadlift first though . Hoping it will happen next month


 im sure it will mate you been smashing it on the deadlift for a while now.


----------



## Us-R-Roids (Jul 5, 2016)

big shrek said:


> Right then you bunch of mo-fo's......let me put this out there to see if there is any interest.
> 
> I think it's about time us novice Strongmen had a get together so why not enter a comp together?
> 
> ...


 id love to but will be away then


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Us-R-Roids said:


> id love to but will be away then


 Lol another name change


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Us-R-Roids said:


> id love to but will be away then


 LOL

He's back! But dyslexic........


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Quackerz said:


> LOL
> 
> He's back! But dyslexic........


 Lol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

big shrek said:


> Lol


 The legend lives on........


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Us-R-Roids said:


> id love to but will be away then


 Welcome back


----------



## Us-R-Roids (Jul 5, 2016)

RS86 said:


> Welcome back


 Pleasure to be here lol


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Us-R-Roids said:


> Pleasure to be here lol


 so are you starting a new journal? hows the training going?


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

hhhmmm...................all quiet from endomorph lately, you still around buddy?


----------



## Us-R-Roids (Jul 5, 2016)

big shrek said:


> so are you starting a new journal? hows the training going?


 No journal as such, trainings great except few tendon niggles, 260 DL flew up today but couldn't budge 300, was ambitious to do 40kg jump lol. 110 overhead clean and press now and 190 squat for 2, gonna try 200 tomorrow or Friday then rest up let tendons heal before pressing again. 108kg give or take now Aswel


----------



## beastmode84 (Nov 1, 2015)

Tired and drained

View attachment IMG_0951.mov


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

big shrek said:


> hhhmmm...................all quiet from endomorph lately, you still around buddy?


 Hello mate, I am. I proper fell off the gym wagon. Ive had a real busy & sh1t couple of months - Severe lack of motivation due to dislocating my knee again, moving into my own place & family problems.

I finished my cycle about 2 months ago and have been cruising on test E since trying to maintain what I already had only training upper body with weights. The heaviest I got to was 19 stone 13 beginning of August. Weighing myself this morning im 18 stone 4, which im not complaining about.

I have the knee specialist on the 7th of October where they will tell me if I need an operation or not. Ive been told a knee operation is unlikely as the progression in my rehab has been going very very well. The next few months will be focusing on my knee rehab and weight loss.

Im looking to steadily loose another stone and a half between now and Christmas. Id like to start 2017 at 16.5 stone and finish 2017 18 stone minimum in between around 20% body fat, those who know will have heard me say my overall goal is to have a body type like Bane (tom hardy) from the dark knight rises.

I wont be competing in strongman until 2018, but will return to full strength training, legs an all Monday 02/01/2017.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Hows everybody doing? Its good to be back.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Endomorph84 said:


> Hows everybody doing? Its good to be back.


 Hey buddy, good to hear from you again. I'm ok, I had my 1st comp 5 weeks ago and finished 9th out of 18 which is ok I suppose, I've had pretty much 0 event training this year due to work and regarding my normal training I too have had a stumbling block due to having an impingement of a nerve in my right shoulder which is causing all sorts of problems with my arm and I have done something to the middle finger on my left hand so going for an x-ray soon.

Really hoping 2017 is a better year for me, it's good having lots of work but sucks as it means no personal time.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

big shrek said:


> Hey buddy, good to hear from you again. I'm ok, I had my 1st comp 5 weeks ago and finished 9th out of 18 which is ok I suppose, I've had pretty much 0 event training this year due to work and regarding my normal training I too have had a stumbling block due to having an impingement of a nerve in my right shoulder which is causing all sorts of problems with my arm and I have done something to the middle finger on my left hand so going for an x-ray soon.
> 
> Really hoping 2017 is a better year for me, it's good having lots of work but sucks as it means no personal time.


 You'll be reet boss. Congratulations on you're event - 9th isn't bad at all for your 1st comp.

atleast now you know what to expect.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Endomorph84 said:


> You'll be reet boss. Congratulations on you're event - 9th isn't bad at all for your 1st comp.
> 
> atleast now you know what to expect.


 thx bro, i know i can do alot better if i put my mind to it and actually trained for it lol, i did set a few p.b's though, 7 reps on 200kg deadlift, 5 flips on the 350kg tyre and a 120kg stone (i did pick up the 130kg stone but was too gassed to load it)


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Good numbers mate. Like I said, you know what comps are all about now. The next one you'll know what to expect, know what to eat and drink to fuel your body etc


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Well done with the comp @big shrek some solid numbers there too 

Seems we are all falling to bits lol. Im out injured too. In my 2nd comp on 31st July I tripped with 80kg duckwalk on last event and did my ankle.

At the time doc said was a bad sprain and had torn ligaments. Then 5 days ago was kneeling down and something on bottom of foot popped, was in agony. Turns out from xrays I also had a fracture on ankle and metatarsal, ankle is good but looks like the metatarsal went when my foot was flexed and i'm back in the moon boot .

Mrs is getting an operation in a few weeks and will be out of action for a bit so I will also have the 3 kids to run about after while she recovers (another 3-4 weeks). Feeling pretty down about it all and going to set me back loads but i'll bounce back.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Endomorph84 said:


> Good numbers mate. Like I said, you know what comps are all about now. The next one you'll know what to expect, know what to eat and drink to fuel your body etc


 my fitness lets me down................total lack of fitness lol, im 420lbs at the minute but its all in the wrong place. im really struggling with diet as i just dont know which way to go...........either eat loads and live with the fat or try cutting for 3 month or 6 month to shred a load of fat whilst still trying to train as hard as i can and then increase cals when ive lost a load of fat.

bad luck on the foot bro, know you know what it feels like to have feet as big as mine lol


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

big shrek said:


> my fitness lets me down................total lack of fitness lol, im 420lbs at the minute but its all in the wrong place. im really struggling with diet as i just dont know which way to go...........either eat loads and live with the fat or try cutting for 3 month or 6 month to shred a load of fat whilst still trying to train as hard as i can and then increase cals when ive lost a load of fat.
> 
> bad luck on the foot bro, know you know what it feels like to have feet as big as mine lol


 At 420 I'd say cut for a bit, you always have the benefit of bulking into your next comp and going in strong as poss if you cut now, rather than trying to drop fat while max out on your lifts prepping for next comp.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

RS86 said:


> At 420 I'd say cut for a bit, you always have the benefit of bulking into your next comp and going in strong as poss if you cut now, rather than trying to drop fat while max out on your lifts prepping for next comp.


 the only thing i would be concerned about whilst cutting is that i wont gain strength, or will i, will my body use the fat as energy for muscle building whilst im eating less than i should be to maintain


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

big shrek said:


> the only thing i would be concerned about whilst cutting is that i wont gain strength, or will i, will my body use the fat as energy for muscle building whilst im eating less than i should be to maintain


 Def easier to build muscle and strength while bulking but you can still get stronger while losing weight, especially since a lot of it is neurological when it comes to strength. You may lose a little muscle but you can also make the muscle you have contract stronger and more efficiently


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

RS86 said:


> At 420 I'd say cut for a bit, you always have the benefit of bulking into your next comp and going in strong as poss if you cut now, rather than trying to drop fat while max out on your lifts prepping for next comp.


 Exactly what I'm doing


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi all. Back at it now. Did my Back in quite bad so decided to hit the booze again for a year lol. Any back in the gym now and just wondered who was still about ?


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Owl man said:


> Hi all. Back at it now. Did my Back in quite bad so decided to hit the booze again for a year lol. Any back in the gym now and just wondered who was still about ?


 I'm still around bud. Not posting as much on here but still have a read from time to time. How's your first few weeks back training been?


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

RS86 said:


> I'm still around bud. Not posting as much on here but still have a read from time to time. How's your first few weeks back training been?


 Hi mate. Really good thanks. No booze at all for nearly a month. I'm doing the SL 5x5 programme but as I'm eating in a 500 calorie defecit so I'm actually doing 10x5 and keeping it lighter than I could lift as don't want back going again. Once I've lost some fat I'll up the calories and the lifts. I'm probably lifting what u what you warm up with mate lol. You still as strong as an ox ?


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Owl man said:


> Hi mate. Really good thanks. No booze at all for nearly a month. I'm doing the SL 5x5 programme but as I'm eating in a 500 calorie defecit so I'm actually doing 10x5 and keeping it lighter than I could lift as don't want back going again. Once I've lost some fat I'll up the calories and the lifts. I'm probably lifting what u what you warm up with mate lol. You still as strong as an ox ? I've lost a fair bit of strength, maybe as much as a third.


 Hardly mate. Strength is coming back nicely tough. I'm adding 2.5/ 5kg on lifts some weeks.

Deadlifts tonight... 160kg for 3 sets of 3. Hope to be pulling 220 3x3 again. A PB of 250 or even 260 would be lovely going into the new year

last night was bench press 3x3 at 100kg, smooth as silk. 102.5kg next week. Hope to push 150kg for 1 by Christmas.

Keep it up mate. You're doing everything right


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Owl man said:


> Hi mate. Really good thanks. No booze at all for nearly a month. I'm doing the SL 5x5 programme but as I'm eating in a 500 calorie defecit so I'm actually doing 10x5 and keeping it lighter than I could lift as don't want back going again. Once I've lost some fat I'll up the calories and the lifts. I'm probably lifting what u what you warm up with mate lol. You still as strong as an ox ?


 Still coming along well. After my ankle injury I switched to powerlifting and did my 1st meet in April at the GPC Scottish open. Got 202.5 squat 160 bench and 270 deadlift at 87.65kg and placed 2nd in the 90kg class so can't complain.

The strength will come back, just stay focused and work hard. Def recommend setting some short term and long term goals so you know what you're working towards


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

RS86 said:


> Still coming along well. After my ankle injury I switched to powerlifting and did my 1st meet in April at the GPC Scottish open. Got 202.5 squat 160 bench and 270 deadlift at 87.65kg and placed 2nd in the 90kg class so can't complain.
> 
> The strength will come back, just stay focused and work hard. Def recommend setting some short term and long term goals so you know what you're working towards


 Nice mate, very impressive,


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

RS86 said:


> Still coming along well. After my ankle injury I switched to powerlifting and did my 1st meet in April at the GPC Scottish open. Got 202.5 squat 160 bench and 270 deadlift at 87.65kg and placed 2nd in the 90kg class so can't complain.
> 
> The strength will come back, just stay focused and work hard. Def recommend setting some short term and long term goals so you know what you're working towards


 Yeh i have. To keep off the booze. I'm going to get back into great shape. I need a focus to keep me sane. Deffo going to give strong man a go just need to lose this belly. I'm down to 17 stone but was quite poorly so might be that. Feel better now so gunna hit gym this week. Where's shrek these days ?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Welcome back buddy good luck with the training and remaining injury free


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Stephen9069 said:


> Welcome back buddy good luck with the training and remaining injury free


 Thanks mate. And how's you ?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Owl man said:


> Thanks mate. And how's you ?


 Not to bad mate just back in training this year

Have you any plans to compete?


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Stephen9069 said:


> Not to bad mate just back in training this year
> 
> Have you any plans to compete?


 Yeh deffo. Work In progress mate. On a cut at the moment tho so won't be this year. But deffo next year.

You ?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Owl man said:


> Yeh deffo. Work In progress mate. On a cut at the moment tho so won't be this year. But deffo next year.
> 
> You ?


 Wont be this year i cant do novice comps i have to do inters or over now but im starting from the very start again so i have a long way to go realistically its probably 2019 before im competitive again.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Stephen9069 said:


> Wont be this year i cant do novice comps i have to do inters or over now but im starting from the very start again so i have a long way to go realistically its probably 2019 before im competitive again.


 We should organise a friendly type thing on here. That was original plan with this thread. Sure between us all we can get kit together etc.

Just a thought


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Owl man said:


> We should organise a friendly type thing on here. That was original plan with this thread. Sure between us all we can get kit together etc.
> 
> Just a thought


 Now that could be a good idea or all try to find a comp roughly between everyone to enter


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Stephen9069 said:


> Now that could be a good idea or all try to find a comp roughly between everyone to enter


 Deffo


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

I reckon i'm done with strongman tbh. Too much risk involved v powerlifting and just not sure I have the motivation to do it again since I enjoyed PL so much


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

RS86 said:


> I reckon i'm done with strongman tbh. Too much risk involved v powerlifting and just not sure I have the motivation to do it again since I enjoyed PL so much


 I always contemplated crossing over to power lifting but deep down it really wasn't for me. I really enjoyed strongman when I done it and I'd really love to go back to it and hit my goals that I set for myself long before my injury and lay off.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

I don't miss strongman training to be honest. As long as I'm able to lift, I'm happy.

Focusing on rugby for the time being. I'll go back to strongman one day.

Good luck in whatever you choose to do though mate!


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Allllllllllllll byyyyyyyyyyy myseeeeeeeeeeeeelf, doooooooooont wanabeeeeeeeeee, allllllllllll byyyyyyyyyyyyy myselffffffffffffff

looks like I'm alone. I best get into something else.

chess anyone ?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Owl man said:


> Allllllllllllll byyyyyyyyyyy myseeeeeeeeeeeeelf, doooooooooont wanabeeeeeeeeee, allllllllllll byyyyyyyyyyyyy myselffffffffffffff
> 
> looks like I'm alone. I best get into something else.
> 
> chess anyone ?


 Ping pong mate at least that way there's some cardio involved lol.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Endomorph84 said:


> I don't miss strongman training to be honest. As long as I'm able to lift, I'm happy.
> 
> Focusing on rugby for the time being. I'll go back to strongman one day.
> 
> Good luck in whatever you choose to do though mate!


 How come you stopped mate ?


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

I had to have a knee operation mate (MPFL ligaments). I'm back to rugby this coming season after 2 years out. September > May my training was tailored more towards general fitness & fat loss. The last couple of months have been more sport specific training and I'm really enjoying these type of sessions.

The amount of strength I've lost is ridiculous. Pre knee op (March) I was repping deadlifts 220kg for 3-4 reps. Last Tuesday I done 3x3 @ 160kg and it wasn't easy but the reps were smooth.

Not letting it get me down though, I know it'll come back in now time at all. I've lost a lot of weight, feel and look a lot better as I was a (strong) fat mess... every cloud and all that!


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

On the ferry to France in august on the left.

Drinking ruhbarb flavoured vodka on Saturday night on the right.

For the record, it's absolutely amazing.

Thought I'd share this with you all. I still have some of my old tshirts that are now massive on me. I still wear them to the gym to remind myself of what I've achieved.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Endomorph84 said:


> On the ferry to France in august on the left.
> 
> Drinking ruhbarb flavoured vodka on Saturday night on the right.
> 
> ...


 Jesus what a transformation.

Its amazing g what a shave can achieve lol


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Haha, cheers . I do miss the beard though!


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Endomorph84 said:


> I had to have a knee operation mate (MPFL ligaments). I'm back to rugby this coming season after 2 years out. September > May my training was tailored more towards general fitness & fat loss. The last couple of months have been more sport specific training and I'm really enjoying these type of sessions.
> 
> The amount of strength I've lost is ridiculous. Pre knee op (March) I was repping deadlifts 220kg for 3-4 reps. Last Tuesday I done 3x3 @ 160kg and it wasn't easy but the reps were smooth.
> 
> Not letting it get me down though, I know it'll come back in now time at all. I've lost a lot of weight, feel and look a lot better as I was a (strong) fat mess... every cloud and all that!


 That's one hell of a transformation what's the weight difference.

It does suck going back after injury in in the same boat I had knee surgery in December and I'm more or less starting from scratch.

I haven't lost the same level of weight lol still sitting at 19 stone from 22 stone last year. I'm doing it differently this time around being smarter training and eating wise and also booked in for sports and osteo massages once every 4 weeks.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Endomorph84 said:


> On the ferry to France in august on the left.
> 
> Drinking ruhbarb flavoured vodka on Saturday night on the right.
> 
> ...


 Very impressed with that transformation bud, well done!


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Cheers mate


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Endomorph84 said:


> Haha, cheers . I do miss the beard though!


 What's your thoughts on a cheat day. I have one on a Sunday. Eat what I want and have a drink. Some say go easy some say eat what the hell you like. Resets the body etc. But you have clearly done well so asking you instead. I'm in my calories every day and most days have some left over as well as the 500 defecit.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Owl man said:


> What's your thoughts on a cheat day. I have one on a Sunday. Eat what I want and have a drink. Some say go easy some say eat what the hell you like. Resets the body etc. But you have clearly done well so asking you instead. I'm in my calories every day and most days have some left over as well as the 500 defecit.


 Cheers mate.

It does reset the body but I didn't have a specific cheat day, only because if gave myself a cheat day then I know id take the piss all day and undo a good few days hard work.

So, if I knew I had plans to go out for something to eat on the weekend then Id plan to have a cheat meal for that one meal. Meal, pudding & glass of wine etc.

Some weeks/ weekends id be out twice. So id just make conscious decisions on the 2nd meal like swap chips/ fries for jacket/ new potato's, avoid deep fried/ fried foods (main only no pudding). If I went for a walk id have sorbet instead of ice-cream if I seen an ice cream shop/ ice cream van.

Its personal preference but id just wind down of a Saturday/ Sunday evening once everything's done that you had to do. Id have a nice meal if you're going out or a takeaway if you fancy staying in and a couple drinks.

I didn't let myself get consumed by it, making conscious decisions really helps. I fell off the diet a few times. I didn't say oh well, start again Monday, id get right back on the next day.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Endomorph84 said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> It does reset the body but I didn't have a specific cheat day, only because if gave myself a cheat day then I know id take the piss all day and undo a good few days hard work.
> 
> ...


 Thanks. Did you keep protein high on those days aswell or not bother ?


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Owl man said:


> Thanks. Did you keep protein high on those days aswell or not bother ?


 No probs at all boss.

Personally I prioritise carbs over protein so not sure if my answer is gonna be what you're looking for.

I have always just aimed to get at least 1g protein per lb bodyweight by any means necessary, whether its from whole food or whey/ supplements. That's the way I've always done it.

I just make sure I get good carbs, protein & healthy fats with every meal.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Endomorph84 said:


> No probs at all boss.
> 
> Personally I prioritise carbs over protein so not sure if my answer is gonna be what you're looking for.
> 
> ...


 Yeh that's what I do. So getting 250 g of protein a day. Rest made up of fat and good carbs. But would you keep the 250g of protein up on a cheat/relaxed day ?


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Owl man said:


> Yeh that's what I do. So getting 250 g of protein a day. Rest made up of fat and good carbs. But would you keep the 250g of protein up on a cheat/relaxed day ?


 Yes mate, Id do my best to.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Endomorph84 said:


> Yes mate, Id do my best to.


 Ok thanks. I'll get the Mrs to put a couple extra eggs in the cake lol. And have steak at the curry house.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Owl man said:


> Ok thanks. I'll get the Mrs to put a couple extra eggs in the cake lol. And have steak at the curry house.


 Steak at the curry house? hope that's a joke lol.


----------

